# Look at the kits.......



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry about the quality its off my phone.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah
Ma
Gee
Am
In 
Lurv


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They have better markings that my Old English!

Gorgeous little buns. Ill have the spotty one please


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL i dont know much about colours and markings btu i assumed that was an english markings?

I think its stunning, they are all but that one has the nicest colourings, the one secomd from the right is the runt, its half the size with hardly any fur :-( hope it will be ok.

I sent the photo to the breeder who says that was a special little bunny  although they are all special really, wonder if they will be rex or lionhead.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> LOL i dont know much about colours and markings btu i assumed that was an english markings?
> 
> I think its stunning, they are all but that one has the nicest colourings, the one secomd from the right is the runt, its half the size with hardly any fur :-( hope it will be ok.
> 
> I sent the photo to the breeder who says that was a special little bunny  although they are all special really, wonder if they will be rex or lionhead.


Is the woman 100% sure that the dad was a lionhead?


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw cute, they look about 3 or 4 days old there if im right! I bred bunnies few months ago. Just the one litter!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww there lovely!!!

id say they was about 3-4 days old from what mine look like at that age. she must of had them that night you got her.

loving the spotted 1


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats what i asked, she said she thinks so as she dosnt have an english but she does have one with those markings as i saw it, i thought it was an english but i think it may have been a cross rex but it definatley looked like those three.

I cant understand it though it dosnt add up, the dad to the mum was black so i can understand the two black ones but not the other three.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

snap on the days old lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

both mum and dad carry 2 colour genes  it will depend on what gene they pass on to how they come out, its a complicated thing but im starting to learn a little about colour genes myself at mo.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I asked in the pet shop to and she said they were probably born the night i got her to lol


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

adorable!!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Genetics are brilliant.
It does not stop at the parents just carrying two genes you need to go back further in their history to have any idea of why you get what you get.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

toddy said:


> Genetics are brilliant.
> It does not stop at the parents just carrying two genes you need to go back further in their history to have any idea of why you get what you get.


very true as the gene that isnt shown you wont know unless you look behind and forward at the colourings and then sometimes the 2nd gene will not show itself anyway lol
confusing but very interesting


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the technical side lol


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a headache lol

just have to wait now to see if they are lion head or rex lol ohh its like waiting for christmas lol only better.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> I have a headache lol
> 
> just have to wait now to see if they are lion head or rex lol ohh its like waiting for christmas lol only better.


im the same tonight as im waiting on mid kindling and im soooo excited!! im hoping for some back otters as mid is black and dad is blue otter.

i love it when new ones are born its such a thrill to watch the grow day by day and when they get to about 4 weeks + watching them all binky around together is heart warming!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

frags said:


> snap on the days old lol


ha thats weird got there just before you tho. lol your buns are gorg!!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

frags said:


> im the same tonight as im waiting on mid kindling and im soooo excited!! im hoping for some back otters as mid is black and dad is blue otter.
> 
> i love it when new ones are born its such a thrill to watch the grow day by day and when they get to about 4 weeks + watching them all binky around together is heart warming!!


I coudlnt breed myself i just couldnt part with them seeing them grow from tiny things, im soft lol.

There wil be two bunny grannies tomorrow then


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> I coudlnt breed myself i just couldnt part with them seeing them grow from tiny things, im soft lol.
> 
> There wil be two bunny grannies tomorrow then


not yet lol she hasnt had them yet, she keeping me waiting. mind you as i already have 9 kits with lily i am already a bunny granma but shhhh dont tell umber cos she thinks she is granny


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

well umber can be auntie lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

A spotty rex would be nice. Im not a lionhead fan.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I do like lion heads but my faves are giants and they arnt going to turn out giants lol

yes a spotty rex would be lovely.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> I do like lion heads but my faves are giants and they arnt going to turn out giants lol
> 
> yes a spotty rex would be lovely.


giants  im your giant lady


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I like continental and flemish giants though lol

I had a french lop who died this year  but dont shout at me.......

Im not a fan of floppy ears, i like upright ears *runs away and hides* lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> I like continental and flemish giants though lol
> 
> I had a french lop who died this year  but dont shout at me.......
> 
> Im not a fan of floppy ears, i like upright ears *runs away and hides* lol


lol i wouldnt shout at you for that hun, i personally am not keen on the small eared rabbits. its life we al have different likes and dislikes, if we didnt we would all be boring and the same  besides i also love the big sticky up ears


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Gorgeous kits, especially the spotted one <3


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Although the htuch dosnt get the full sun on it its very warm in the nest box, shoudl i put an ice pod in witht he kits?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thats a big no no hun dont do that it will kill them if they lay on it, if they get warm they will wriggle away from each other.


----------



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

They are lovely!!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

ok im just worried its to stuffy in there and no air for them.

Thanks everyone but they are mine, all mine *evil laugh* lol


----------

